# Egg Salad Sandwich Recipes



## Bangbang (Feb 21, 2005)

I was looking for some suggestions to kick this staple sandwich up a notch.


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2005)

i use miracle whip and sweet pickles w/ a little bit of the juice and yellow mustard


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 21, 2005)

I love just a simple recipe that is not too saucy.

Egg Salad
12 Eggs, hardboiled, peeled and rough chopped
2 stalks Celery, chopped
1 Red onion, chopped
8 oz Smoked salmon, diced
OR
8 oz Bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled
1/2 c Mayonnaise
2-3 tb Dijon mustard
3 tb Fresh dill, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste

1.In a medium bowl, combine eggs, celery, onion, smoked salmon/bacon, mayonnaise, and mustard. Season with dill, salt and pepper. Refrigerate at least 2 hours to allow flavors to combine.


----------



## Raine (Feb 21, 2005)

For the spicy side, hot sauce or hot peppers.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 22, 2005)

Add some tarragon and chopped sliced almonds to the egg salad; serve on a good whole wheat bread, w/lettuce and/or sprouts, and tomato.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 22, 2005)

I usually make my egg salad with the hard-boiled eggs, mayo, minced onions, salt, white pepper, sweet relish, and a bit of Grey Poupon.  Sometimes I go more more of the mustard than the mayo, for a stronger flavor.

If you really want to rachet it up a notch, try using Creole mustard or other whole-grain mustard.  I think Grey Poupon is even making a whole-grain mustard now.

I really liked kansasgirl's idea about the bacon.

Oh great, now I'm starting to get hungry....


----------



## mudbug (Feb 22, 2005)

The coffee shop in the building where I used to work in D.C. made the best egg salad samdwiches.  They put whole slices of cooked bacon on it, Allen.  Think I'd prefer that to crumbled.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

The bacon is a great idea.

I think I'll make some for hubby's lunch tomorrow.
He'll love it.    Bacon is  his favorite.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm just a little kid at heart - I just like mayo, salt and pepper.

Bang - try a little curry powder


----------



## Michellecooks79 (Sep 14, 2013)

The onion is a great idea!!  6 hard boiled eggs, I usually put in sweet relish, mayo, mustard, and seasoning salt.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 14, 2013)

Chopped bacon, fine chopped celery, mayo, Fire Brand Spicy Habanero
    Hot Mustard and lettuce.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2013)

I am just a traditionalist. Finely diced celery, onion, a dash of well drained sweet pickle relish, mayo, S&P, mixed into mashed eggs. Served on a toasted whole wheat, oatmeal or other dark bread. The toasted dark bread gives it another level of flavor. Whole grain bread is even better. Toasted of course. And that crumbled bacon sounds good though. Hmmmm.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 14, 2013)

This really makes it a whole 'nother sandwich but I love to add a can of tuna with the egg,  Mayo,  s&p, onion and sometimes just a tiny bit of mustard. I try to use equal portions of egg and tuna.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm with Addie on this one, traditional.

I make it the same way I make deviled eggs, just roughly chopped.

A couple slices of crispy bacon or a slice of ham would be good on some whole wheat toast for an egg salad club or Dagwood.

When we were kids our neighbor used to take us to camp and put out egg salad, tuna salad, cold cuts, cheese,tomato slices. lettuce. onion slices etc, so we could make Dagwood sandwiches.  I'm not sure if anyone even remembers poor Dagwood Bumstead!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 14, 2013)

Growing up the school lunch ladies were none too careful.  Sometimes a bit of shell was included in the egg salad for extra goodness.  Probably more common than not. How many times / year did we get egg salad sammies,  X How Often I hit the "jack-pot".  !?!  ( who knew making egg salad is a math question.)   I soon learned to add a layer of Potato Chips to my lunch sandwich before digging in.  Now it's a necessary component when I make them.  

I like to add some fine diced jalapeno peppers, a bit of diced onion.  Mayo no mustard.   Preferrably toasted whole wheat or grainy bread.   Slice of tomato in season and whole lettuce leaf.  Extra chips on the side.  Otherwise, I seldom eat chips.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 14, 2013)

My egg salad is pretty simple. Hard boiled eggs, mayo, Lawry's seasoned salt.  I like it on toast.  I'll sometimes add a slice of tomato if I have a nice one but that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm with Addie on this one, traditional.
> 
> I make it the same way I make deviled eggs, just roughly chopped.
> 
> ...



I do!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> I do!


Me too, and Blondie.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Me too, and Blondie.



As a teenager I always read the daily comic strips. But the Sunday comics were the best.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 15, 2013)

I like mine super simple, too. Just a tad bit of mayo & salt. Though if I have a shallot around I will mince one up super fine and add that.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2013)

I make mine the way I make chicken salad or tuna salad: mayo, scallions, and celery. Well, I chop the scallions and celery finer for egg salad.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 15, 2013)

Eggs, Mayo, Salt, Pepper, and Cayenne. 

Anything more is too much and anything less is too little.

Served on a soft white bread.

You can keep the toast. 

Well maybe in a blue moon.  


Yes I'm set in my ways on this one but I like it and that's what matters.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 16, 2013)

l still read Dagwood and Blondie just can't eat Dagwood sandwiches any more.


----------



## mysterychef (Sep 16, 2013)

Any of the items before mine, adding chopped green olives with pimentos.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 27, 2013)

I recently started to experiment on egg salad because I wanted much less mayo.  Here is a recipe that I find really good.

6 Hard-cooked Eggs
1 teaspoon of mayo
1-2 teaspoons of Dijon mustard
Pinch of cider vinegar, sugar, lemon juice, and pepper (and sometimes a dash of cayenne)
Chives

Mix all but the eggs together.  Chop the eggs and work most of the yellow in to the mixture before folding in the whites.  

I like it with grainy bread and arugula.


----------



## Addie (Oct 27, 2013)

Serve it on a toasted hot dog bun as a summer treat.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Oct 27, 2013)

Loved Dagwood!!  There were movies, too!!  Try adding finely chopped and drained black olives.  Yum!


----------



## Caslon (Oct 28, 2013)

BBQ potato chips go great with egg salad sandwiches


----------



## Addie (Oct 28, 2013)

Caslon said:


> BBQ potato chips go great with egg salad sandwiches



I will pass on them. For me it is just Wise potato chips. Specially the burnt ones. YUM!


----------



## alibra (Oct 28, 2013)

Good!! I' make the same recipes but I add the Tuna fish minced at the yellow eggs and mayo!


----------



## alibra (Oct 28, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> I recently started to experiment on egg salad because I wanted much less mayo.  Here is a recipe that I find really good.
> 
> 6 Hard-cooked Eggs
> 1 teaspoon of mayo
> ...





 Good! I make the same recipes but I add minced tuna fish at the yellow eggs and mayo!


----------



## menumaker (Oct 28, 2013)

A pinch of curry powder with S&P does it for me


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 28, 2013)

I like mine made with warm hb eggs, homemade mayo (to which Dijon is added), a bit of finely chopped green onion, and a healthy tsp or so of my friend's homemade curry powder. If I leave out the curry powder, I like to add some grated cheddar cheese...


----------

